

A hole in space... no really, an actual hole - pook
http://blogs.discovermagazine.com/badastronomy/2010/05/11/a-hole-in-space-no-really-an-actual-hole/

======
JacobAldridge
_"Nothing makes scientists happier than having to turn their pencils around
and use the other end."_

What a great turn of phrase.

